# A little disappointed with Lie-Nielson an update



## JGM0658

I understand, I don't know what is happening but lately they have been having some problems with suppliers. I ordered an Inlay kit, the works. It was about $600 worth of stuff and I came upon the same wall. About 6 weeks for delivery. I said thanks but no thanks, I will just make the tools myself.


----------



## ShaneA

I also understand, once one commits to a purchase, the wait fior delivery can be painful. Hopefully when they arrive, they will be all and more you hoped for.


----------



## nobuckle

I feel your pain. A while back I ordered a Two Cherries dovetail saw from Popular Woodworking's web site and waited for nearly two months. It was an agonizing two months.


----------



## bluejazz

I completely understand too. However as someone whose worked in manufacturing and experienced what can happen, I am betting they had what they thought was a small problem that ultimately became a larger problem than they originally thought. Otherwise they likely would have both updated the website and told you the accurate score.

I (think I) know exactly what they are thinking. We have to either make this and other customers mad by pushing back a promise date, or we have to let the quality slip and ship sub-standard product.

For sure they are responsible for a missed promise date and their problem turned into yours. They should have communicated better under any circumstances. But if I'm right about how it went down and they didn't make the quality decision they did, they would not be Lie-Nielson.

Of course all this is easy for me to say; I'm not the one waiting on the chisels.


----------



## ChuckC

I can sympathize with the situation but since when do we review items we don't even have? I thought the review section was for stuff we had and wanted to actually review. I don't want to seem petty either but I think this is better suited to be a blog.

BTW: I would love to know how they are once you receive them.


----------



## Tennwood

Our local Woodcraft store is a LN dealer. The owner was telling me that they have a lot of problems getting stock in. He has a few block planes but has had trouble getting the bigger planes and other LN stock in. So, your aren't the only one feeling the pain. If LN is like a lot of smaller companies around the country, they may be hesitant in ramping up production in this economy.


----------



## Bigrock

I hate to say this, but it is the FALL of the year. THE Big Selling season. I ordered a3/8'-O-1 Chisel in November and had it in a week.
Hope yours comes by Christmas, because you will like them very much. I sure do.


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for wasting our time with this long winded *non-review *of tools you don't even have yet. 
Why don't you tell us about the tools you DID receive , but not until you actually have used them for a while. That is what a "review" means.

Perhaps Martin will create a new forum for "reviews" like this , and name it ….. The "Whine Cellar."


----------



## bigkev

I don't feel that this was a waste of my time at all. I personally think it's good to know these things. Customer service and product availability are very important to woodworkers and I feel that customer service in some cases is just as important as the tool itself. So I say it's fine to review customwer service and let others know what's going on. Now if I get ready to order a plane from Lie-Nielsen, I will make a call and ensure that it is available before placing an order.

BTW, there's no need to act like children on this website. Why can't folks just move on if they have nothing constructive to say?


----------



## RUINTUIT

I agree Kevin. I saw this as a review of a woodworking source, and I am happy to see it here in the reviews. I think the issue others might have is the detail of degree of angle and other information that wasn't really on the main topic, that of the customer service.

Ahh well, I come here for information, entertainment, discussion, ideas and other positive experiences. I don't come here to see other's trash other's because they weren't entertained correctly in the correct forum/section of a non-commercial web site. This site is very special in what it does for all professional, hobbyist, and even a few of us admitted woodworking hacks.

Merry Christmas everyone. Be of good cheer, and enjoy the time amongst fellow wood addicts.

Scott.


----------



## eebdoow

I started to write a derogatory response and decided it's the Christmas Season so lets be jolly! Having been in manufacturing/sales/order entry and management for the past 25 years these things happen. With labor and employee issues no one is immune to this sort of thing. There's a lot of questions between the guy at the machine and the person offering the product. This time of year I would expect things like this to happen. Lie-Nielson is a small company, but one of the best in the world. They are not Walmart, Cabelas, Costco, Bass Pro or any big box store that do nothing but purchase overseas and sell low for record profits. I wish Cabelas would run out of American made shoes and make me wait for two months!


----------



## thedude50

I am fine with this post. I like to know things like this and this may save someone else s Christmas. thanks for the heads up. I am actually in the market for some fine chisels the footprint chisels i have are fair and the blue marples chisels i have are fair too. I have a ton of old Stanley chisels that are a hundred years old and and i love them.I have my eyes on a set of Japanese chisels but they elude me on fleabay so I try to be on the lookout for any great deal on a chisel.

I really like the new Veritas chisels that they are about to release maybe this would be a good substitute for you I dont have a release date but you can ask lee valley Rob Lee said they are going to be special in an email to me the other day I trust he knows what they will be maybe worth a look if they will be here before January,


----------



## stevenhsieh

Tell them to make better handles for it


----------



## thedude50

@ steven h tell who? that was vague


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

To all thank you for the responses. I understand the issue that can come up in the manufacturing process and things getting behind. My point was that customer service should have been more proactive and let the customer know what is going on. They did a great job of letting me know about a delay right after I placed the order. But once the commited date was missed that should have been communucated.

And once I receive them and use them for awhile I will write a review on how they perform.


----------



## Dusty56

So far , 580 People came here to see a REVIEW about the chisels due to the title and photo , and were probably wondering why the chisels only received *3 stars* from this "reviewer". 
In the long run , the chisel review ended up being a Customer Service issue instead , and the chisels are still rated at 3 stars. That's why this should have been posted in the Hand Tools or Non-Shop Talk Forums.

Here is another review of the chisels by a fellow LJ that has them and has used them for some time . 
Actually rated at 5 stars for those that are interested. http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/144


----------



## DouginVa

So….after all of this bickering have the chisels arrived and have you had the chance to use them yet? I am interested in purchasing a set and I can tolerate a back order but what I really want to know is how do the chisels hold up and perform.


----------



## Dusty56

I'd ask Tom…http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/144


----------

